
How the world is turning tropical (2014) - Thevet
http://theconversation.com/how-the-world-is-turning-tropical-before-our-eyes-26973
======
PeterWhittaker
FYI: This not about climate change and how the world is warming (as I
expected) but about significant population growth in the tropics, leading to
more of the world's population is tropical.

~~~
Oletros
And also the rate of change

